# What is Your Favorite Phone App?



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

What's your favorite phone app and why?

Spotify - a music app.
Flight Tracker - Allows me to easily track the status of flights and remain alerted about schedule changes, cancellations, etc.
AllTrails - Provides information on local hiking trails with reviews.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

*Whats-App - free messages between similar devices..

Soundhound - an App that tells you the title of a piece of music you hear and don't know the name 

Hive - which remotely turns on my heating and or lighting when I'm away from home... 

Ring - (video- doorbell )  - which lets me see whose at my door and remotely speak to them as though I'm at home although  I may even be in another country , or I could be at home and just not want to open the door ... 

QR Scanner ( bar code scanner when something has no visible price in store, I can scan it and find out) 

Youtube & Spotify -for music 

I have loads of useful Apps, but I'll  just post these few ... for now..*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2019)

My favorite iPhone apps are my health apps, especially the ones that connect with my Apple Watch.  The regular apple health app shows most of the things that I want to keep track of, and with the Apple Watch, I can always tell exactly what my heart is doing, and if it is in sinus rhythm or in tachycardia. 

I also have a sleep tracker app that tells me how I am sleeping, and tracks my overnight heart rates.
 I have several that are for food intake and activity, like My fitness Pal, Google Fit, Life Extend, Silver Sneakers, and several other health-focused apps. 

Besides the health/fitness apps, the next important ones to me are iMessaging and Find My (used to be find my friends), which I use to keep updated with my family and friends. 
Of course, Facebook is also an app that I use a lot because I belong to quite a few facebook groups. 

The shopping apps like Amazon, ebay, and some of the grocery store apps are also ones that I use on a consistent basis. At night, I listen to motivational self-improvement apps. 
I think that about covers the main ones that I use each day.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 30, 2019)

My Uber n Lyft, Instacart, Fitbit, Nextdoor ( neighborhood app ) Amazon, Weather, Google n my Text app. FB n Pinterest n my G mail, Messenger n Amazon Alexa, my newest is my Medicare app.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2019)

App?

dunno, don't use 'em

However, my favorite button is the shutoff


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 30, 2019)

I like the app where you leave the stupid thing in a drawer and take a walk.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 30, 2019)

Spotify 
Tennis Warehouse
Acoustic Guitar Forum
Amazon
Youtube
MercedesBenzWorld forums
BibleGateway


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2020)

Spotify
JustWatch-I type in a show or movie and it lets me know what service it is streaming on
Google Photos
Keep Notes-Note taking app
Wordfeud-fun Scrabble type game that isn't as cartoonish as Words With Friends
Waze


----------



## JB in SC (Jan 7, 2020)

Waze and ApplePay are pretty useful.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2020)

My Ring doorbell app, Fitbit app, my neighbor app, my inspirations app and my keeper app.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2020)

These are the only ones I use on a fairly regular basis - once a week or more:
Keep Notes
Maps
Arlo (home security cameras)

Occasionally:
Uber (when we're traveling without our own transportation)
Gas Buddy (when we're traveling in our RV and need to find diesel fuel in an unfamiliar area)


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> My Uber n Lyft, Instacart, Fitbit, Nextdoor ( neighborhood app ) Amazon, Weather, Google n my Text app. FB n Pinterest n my G mail, Messenger n Amazon Alexa, my newest is my Medicare app.


If you don't mind telling me, what do you use as a phone call out?
I can not afford an iPhone. I am having huge problem with my Android. If you could reply to this as I  without a phone line to call out on presently. Rather way too long without this has caused my life to stop communications.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 4, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> If you don't mind telling me, what do you use as a phone call out?
> I can not afford an iPhone. I am having huge problem with my Android. If you could reply to this as I  without a phone line to call out on presently. Rather way too long without this has caused my life to stop communications.


I use my iPhone it’s very old but I haven’t had any problems with it, have you thought of getting a reconditioned iPhone I would check Amazon or Walmart. but I also have a phone connected to my computer it was free with my WiFi , I have Cox Cable.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 4, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I use my iPhone it’s very old but I haven’t had any problems with it, have you thought of getting a reconditioned iPhone I would check Amazon or Walmart. but I also have a phone connected to my computer it was free with my WiFi , I have Cox Cable.



I agree with this, and right now should be an excellent time to get a used iPhone . Besides the places that Lvstotrvl recommended, you can also try Best Buy, and Facebook Marketplace. The Apple Store also sells reconditioned phones, and often, your phone provider will have specials that come with your phone contract.
Many people will have gotten a new phone for Christmas, or the after Christmas sales, and there should be quite a few used ones on the market. 
Ebay is also a great place to find bargains, but you have to be very careful there, because some of the phones might not be cleared for a new owner to set up, where they would be if you get one from someplace like amazon or Best Buy.  
We also have a store here that repairs cell phones and tablets, and they always have some trade-ins for sale; so you might check to see if you have that kind of a store where you live also, @Autumn72 .


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

Actually that's well reminded @Happyflowerlady . I have 2 iphones, in perfect condition, still with their boxes and instructions and chargers  which I need to sell.... I should get them on to Ebay ...


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Actually that's well reminded @Happyflowerlady . I have 2 iphones, in perfect condition, still with their boxes and instructions and chargers  which I need to sell.... I should get them on to Ebay ...



Curious @hollydolly  ... did older iPhones come with instructions??  
Asking because I have my first new  iPhone... an  iPhone11,   which  I got for Christmas..  and although it comes in a nice box,  with charger, earbuds,  a couple apple decals  ... the only instruction it came with is a piece of paper on how to turn it OFF.  

They make you go to Apple's website  to get a 'Table of Contents'  for the new phone settings.  ... which I did. lol


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 4, 2020)

If you look in the “Books” section of your phone or ipad, you will find the instruction manual there, and can download it to your Apple Books , and it is free, and updated when necessary.
This is an older user guide, but it is free from Apple, and this is what it looks like.


----------



## charry (Feb 4, 2020)

youtube ....


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm not tech-savvy at all, so I ignore the apps that are already there and don't install any.  The only exception:  with great hesitation, I installed the app from the city bus company, so now I can pay for the bus through the phone instead of hiking all over the city to find stores that do "cash back" for dollar bills and quarters.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)

My Ring doorbell and camera.
My Fitbit for keeping track of steps and sleep.
My Chase bank app.
My I  Radio app for my talk shows.
My email app.
Facebook and eBay apps.
My Kindle app.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2020)

Maps
Fitbit
Kindle
Blink Home Security
Comcast Account
Banking App
Card games
A ton of RVing apps (campground locations, wi-fi finder, gas buddy, etc.)


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2020)

This is my home screen. My most used apps are here. There are 4 more pages of apps that I also use.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Curious @hollydolly  ... did older iPhones come with instructions??
> Asking because I have my first new  iPhone... an  iPhone11,   which  I got for Christmas..  and although it comes in a nice box,  with charger, earbuds,  a couple apple decals  ... the only instruction it came with is a piece of paper on how to turn it OFF.
> 
> They make you go to Apple's website  to get a 'Table of Contents'  for the new phone settings.  ... which I did. lol


 sorry Bonnie I don't know how I missed this..but HFL gave the best answer... I don't know why they don't include a book of instructions.  I have the boxes and contents ( aside from the phone) of my previous 2 models and I just looked in them and other than barely a leaflet there's no instructions..


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> sorry Bonnie I don't know how I missed this..but HFL gave the best answer... I don't know why they don't include a book of instructions.  I have the boxes and contents ( aside from the phone) of my previous 2 models and I just looked in them and other than barely a leaflet there's no instructions..


There are instructions online.

Most phones, appliances, electronic devices, are not sold with a hefty instruction manual anymore, the assumption being that you will go online and access the PDF documents that you need for any but the most basic information


----------



## Lee (Feb 19, 2020)

Not many....just gas buddy, AccuWeather, bank, solitaire, mail


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

I just have one, It has a black list and it has a white list. The black iist doesn't let anyone on that list to ring my phone.
Also it blocks unknown numbers, known numbers that are not welcome. 
The white list does the opposite, the calls go through.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Google maps. I like being able to drive knowing where I’m going since this app offers a map and step by step directions.

Next is the weather app since I like to know how warm to dress before I take the girls out for their walk


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> This is my home screen. My most used apps are here. There are 4 more pages of apps that I also use.
> View attachment 92303


Hey Ronni. Can you still use your notes app on this site? It no longer works here for me


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey Ronni. Can you still use your notes app on this site? It no longer works here for me


Keesh I’ve never tried to use the Notes app here. In what manner?  Happy to give it a shot so we can determine if it’s the app, the forum, or your phone that’s the issue.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

Love where I live, most maps show a blank screen when you are here.....   If they find where here is.....lol


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Keesh I’ve never tried to use the Notes app here. In what manner?  Happy to give it a shot so we can determine if it’s the app, the forum, or your phone that’s the issue.


Ok thanks. I used to use that NOTES app to write my posts on before I posted them. That way I can double check my grammar, spelling, etc., before I post. Plus sometimes my posts are long so this app really helps. Now the site won’t let me use it.

Could you try writing a small note on your note app and see if you can post it here. Please.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Love where I live, most maps show a blank screen when you are here.....   If they find where here is.....lol


You live in cottage country. Maps doesn’t seem to have figured that one out yet. Maybe it needs certain landmarks to work. I don’t know. Just guessing. Lol


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You live in cottage country. Maps doesn’t seem to have figured that one out yet. Maybe it needs certain landmarks to work. I don’t know. Just guessing. Lol


Your right, they don't know rocks and trees from a sneeze....love it.....


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok thanks. I used to use that NOTES app to write my posts on before I posted them. That way I can double check my grammar, spelling, etc., before I post. Plus sometimes my posts are long so this app really helps. Now the site won’t let me use it.
> 
> Could you try writing a small note on your note app and see if you can post it here. Please.


 I tried.  The only way I can get it to post here is to copy and paste.  

*This is a test of the notes app to see if it will post to senior forums.*


----------



## kburra (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 20, 2020)

whats app....
google news ..
vids ...


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 20, 2020)

I have Facebook, Messenger, Google Maps (don't use this one much as half the time it doesn't know where I am going), Wase - this is the best one for driving (even for cottage country), Weather Network, Instatgram, Twitter, Lose it, Google Play music. I have others but I don't use as much.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 25, 2020)

Google Mail, Dark Sky (weather), Apple News +, Amazon, Bank app, Calendars 5, Apple Maps, Our Groceries, Spotify, Google Keep/Evernote, Twitter, Facebook.  I have many others but don't use them daily or as much as ones listed.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 3, 2020)

Call blocker...


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 4, 2020)

Calendar and notes mostly


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 9, 2020)

Recently I read some apps can cause phone batteries to run down a lot faster simply by being on the phone, even when you're not actively using it.  
I've noticed faster battery drainage lately, wondering if an app I installed could be the reason?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Whatsapp, golf, and solitaire...


----------



## benrose (May 1, 2020)

Whatsapp. Free calls anywhere in country and world free. Actually clearer than when using Verizon.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

benrose said:


> Whatsapp. Free calls anywhere in country and world free. Actually clearer than when using Verizon.


whatsapp is one of the best apps ever invented ...as you say  free anywhere.. unlike texts...

Call blocker is another of the best, to stop all the spam calls... I  never get a spam call more than once because the blocker is so efficient..


----------



## IrisSenior (May 1, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Recently I read some apps can cause phone batteries to run down a lot faster simply by being on the phone, even when you're not actively using it.
> I've noticed faster battery drainage lately, wondering if an app I installed could be the reason?


JaniceM - you can go into your 'settings' then 'battery' and it will show you which apps are draining your battery and you then back into settings and 'cellular' and you can turn off the ones you don't use as much. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2020)

Notes, Facebook, bank app and email.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> JaniceM - you can go into your 'settings' then 'battery' and it will show you which apps are draining your battery and you then back into settings and 'cellular' and you can turn off the ones you don't use as much. Hope this helps.


Thank you for the info!  I don't have much experience with smartphones, so I appreciate your advice.


----------

